# Wasserpest einsetzen???



## danilu (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gern als Sauerstofflieferant und __ Algenfresser die __ Wasserpest in meinen Teich setzen. Unser Teich ist "neu" und unsere anderen Pflanzen (__ Hornkraut, Nadelsimse, Wasserhyazinthe, __ Krebsschere, Tannenwedel und noch einige anderen) noch recht jung. Ich habe das Gefühl, es fehlt denen an Wärme, um sich zu vermehren. Momentan sind die meisten Pflanzen auch mit einer dünnen Algenschicht überzogen. Außerdem wünsche ich mir aber einen extragrünen Teich, in denen sich meine 4 Goldis wohlfühlen und sich verstecken können. Deshalb habe ich auch ein Auge auf die Wasserpest geworfen, da die mit ihrer Neigung zu wuchern meinen Wünschen sehr entgegenkommt. 

Was meint Ihr, ist das Einsetzen der Wasserpest eine gute Idee?
Kann ich die auch an einen Stein binden und in die Tiefzone werfen, damit sie von unten hochwächst?
Leiden meine anderen Pflanzen unter der Wasserpest?

LG Dani


----------



## Christine (10. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserpest einsetzen???*

Hi Dani,

Kannst Du gefahrlos einsetzen. Wenn es zuviel wird, freut sich der nächste, wenn Du sie im Flohmarkt anbietest, aber das wird so schnell nicht passieren.


----------

